

Study: Why good-looking men get all the funding - cwan
http://www.pehub.com/2014/03/hot-or-not-why-good-looking-men-get-all-the-funding/

======
Jugurtha
I'm sure Meg Whitman or Marissa Mayer would chuckle at such articles.

First: { you should know that “among high-growth-potential ventures, only 11
percent of U.S. firms with venture-capital backing, past and present, have
been founded or led by women }

You should know that among high growth potential ventures, 0% of U.S. firms
with venture capital backing, past and present, have been founded or led by
Aliens.

What does this tell you ? There are simply not enough women starting and/or
leading companies. Like it or not, most companies have been started and are
led by men, so most companies who will ever receive backing, will be led by
men.

You have a 100 people starting a company, 90 are guys, 10 are women. Say 20
will receive backing. Of those 20, would it be surprising if most were led by
men ?

Combinatorics, do you speak it.

Second: { women-led ventures have received only 7 percent of all venture
funds.” Considering that about 51 percent of the U.S. population is women and
that there are loads of studies that demonstrate better financial returns from
businesses run by women, this trend persists year after year. }

How many Mexicans are in the state of California ? 30.6 %. How many backed
startups are created or led by Mexicans.

Is it racism or discrimination ? I don't think so. There are just not many
Mexicans starting Tech companies. And I don't see them bitching about it's an
"old white boys club".

Demographics, do you speak it. That's when you profile your typical hacker,
it's _most probably_ a male, _most probably white_ and _most probably young_.

So, if people stopped coming out with articles as to "why" life is so "unfair"
to them, and how they're repressed and discriminated.. I call bullshit.

Build a great product that solves a need, nobody will care who you are. People
would buy something they _need_ , even if provided by someone they _hate_.
It's just a matter of supply and demand.

Now, those women who received backing ? They deserve it. That's because they
don't dwell writing articles with a picture of a giant man stepping on a
"strong liberated woman". They just do shit that matters.

